# Not just the bid, but submitting the bid.



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

I am seeing a lot of forums about how to bid a lot for snow removal, or what to charge. However what I think is equally important and maybe you do as well is the way the bids are being submitted. How are you all out there submitting your bids are there any forms that any of you would will post as an example? Or are many of you just calling saying here is what I'd charge?


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Be detailed as possible. Cover everything that you can think of. No calls, everything in writing.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I print my bids out, and I use the $15 a packet business quality paper, the kind that feels thicker and "soft". I submit it inside a black folder. I try to be detailed, without making it more than 2 paragraphs. Too long will get it tossed aside. I also include a copy of my insurance binder.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Everything in writing on professionally printed letterhead.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

More and more we are emailing quotes and contracts. In today's times people are dealing more with PDFs than fancy presentation folders


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Superior L & L;1586739 said:


> More and more we are emailing quotes and contracts. In today's times people are dealing more with PDFs than fancy presentation folders


All of my bids are submitted through email now. Way easier to deal with for both sides, and if any negotiating is to be done, you can be firm and to the point with a well thought out explanation one way or another.


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

Would anyone mind showing an example?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I feel walking in and handing them something, being able to make a good first impression is WAY more effective than an Email. Emails are so easy to delete and never think about again.."Oh, I never got that!?"

No, people still enjoy the personal touch IMO.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

*Here you go, a sample bid letter.*



kg26;1587109 said:


> Would anyone mind showing an example?


Here you go in Microsoft word.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

MSsnowplowing;1587508 said:


> Here you go in Microsoft word.


This for driveways or commercials or both?


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

The "oh I never got that" Is a classic.


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

I can see that being a good thing.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

I think a lot depends on what the potential customer (PC) prefers. I try to accomodate each with their preferred method of contact. However, I always make the initial contact in person. Meeting someone in person and having them walk the property with you will put you above the rest as long as you make the PC feel comfortable with your knowledge and they fully understand how you will ensure they will be taken care of, where you will push the snow etc. An e-mail without an initial introduction can't take the place of a good first inpression. Just my $.00002. Damned economy even kills the value of my input sometimes. lol

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=141197


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

grandview;1587517 said:


> This for driveways or commercials or both?


Strictly Commercial, I really don't do private driveways.

Thanks for pointing that out.

Ready for the historic Storm? LOL


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

MSsnowplowing;1588487 said:


> Strictly Commercial, I really don't do private driveways.
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> Ready for the historic Storm? LOL


Do you use this one now? If so, you have plowing starting at 3 inches but you have pricing starting at 2 inches.Magic salt,give a one liner as to what it is.Also just seems like your giving them to many options for plowing. Maybe a seasonal price and per push price. Also do you send this out as a blind bid or to someone who called? If someone called,just send out a contract with the 2 options.Just my thoughts.


----------

